# i can help you with your spanish for your english in Madrid



## manuel_ (Jan 25, 2010)

i´m looking for someone who is coming to madrid in order to learn or improve his spanish.
i need improve my english, then if you are native english and you are coming soon to spain please let me know and we can help us each other.
i am 26 years old , i lived in london, and now i work in the centre of madrid (cibeles)
moreover i can show you Madrid and Toledo (where i was born).


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

manuel_ said:


> i´m looking for someone who is coming to madrid in order to learn or improve his spanish.
> i need improve my english, then if you are native english and you are coming soon to spain please let me know and we can help us each other.
> i am 26 years old , i lived in london, and now i work in the centre of madrid (cibeles)
> moreover i can show you Madrid and Toledo (where i was born).


Thats a nice offer Manuel. You going to put them up and feed them?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats a nice offer Manuel. You going to put them up and feed them?


Manuel might not understand *put them up* Stravinsky. It's a phrasal verb that usually comes at advanced level, not after 6 months!

There are some places in Madrid that have conversation nights in bars. There's some information in this link
Grupos de Conversación en Madrid
Of course there are usually a lot more Spaniards than English speakers, but it's a good place to start!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Manuel might not understand *put them up* Stravinsky. It's a phrasal verb that usually comes at advanced level, not after 6 months!
> 
> There are some places in Madrid that have conversation nights in bars. There's some information in this link
> Grupos de Conversación en Madrid
> Of course there are usually a lot more Spaniards than English speakers, but it's a good place to start!


maybe I should take my lot for a weekend to Madrid then 

There are more English- speakers looking for intercambios here than the other way round


----------



## StephanieinSpain (Jun 26, 2011)

manuel_ said:


> i´m looking for someone who is coming to madrid in order to learn or improve his spanish.
> i need improve my english, then if you are native english and you are coming soon to spain please let me know and we can help us each other.
> i am 26 years old , i lived in london, and now i work in the centre of madrid (cibeles)
> moreover i can show you Madrid and Toledo (where i was born).


Hi Manuel,
I am new to the forum and wondered if you are still looking for someone to share English/Spanish help? I am moving to Toledo in September so I would really appreciate someone who knows the town. Also I'm hoping to get to know Madrid well. I am taking a one month Spanish course in Nerja soon so at least I hope I will know how to order a drink!
Hope we can meet up when I come over.
Stephanie


----------

